# West Norfolk hunt boxing day meet



## scribble (4 November 2013)

I used to hunt with this hunt and would like to go to thier boxing day meet on foot but dont know where it is.  Does anyone know where it is this year.  I know it was Rainham Hall last year.

I am not taking my pony as she is a nutty WB who is more suited to dressage and will blow her brains to go hunting and wreck my nerves.


----------



## Tern (5 November 2013)

Contact secretary, do not usually post meet dates on fb etc


----------



## StirrupCup (6 November 2013)

Email huntsecretary@wnfh.co.uk


----------

